# Beschlagfreie Brille



## Crackintosh (20. September 2011)

als starkschwitzer suche ich immer noch eine Radbrille, die mir im herbst und winter nicht beschlägt. das derzeitge modell von arctica erfüllt dieses versprechen nicht. 

brauche dringend empfehlungen, am besten mit wechselgläsern, da ich mitunter auch in der dämmerung unterwegs bin.

irgendwelche vorschläge?


----------



## redeko21 (21. September 2011)

Crackintosh schrieb:


> als starkschwitzer suche ich immer noch eine Radbrille, die mir im herbst und winter nicht beschlägt. das derzeitge modell von arctica erfüllt dieses versprechen nicht.
> 
> brauche dringend empfehlungen, am besten mit wechselgläsern, da ich mitunter auch in der dämmerung unterwegs bin.
> 
> irgendwelche vorschläge?



Ich habe mir vor gut einem Monat eine Alpina PSO 40 gekauft. Die Alpinabrillen wurden hier im Forum immer recht gut bewertet. Test im Winter steht noch aus, so dass ich hier noch keine Erfahrungen sammeln konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (21. September 2011)

mir hat mal ein verkäufer aus´m bikeladen gesagt , es gäbe keine wirklich beschlagfreien brillen - das würde mit der biegung der gläser zusammenhängen ....
 aus eigener erfahrung muss ich leider auch sagen - ob uvex, alpina , rudy project ... - meine beschlagen auch ALLE ...


----------



## p00nage (21. September 2011)

Naja wenn die Brille richtig passt dann beschlägt sie nicht, dazu muss aber Luft hinter den Scheiben Zirkulieren können, ich hab bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen mit Oakley gemacht, egal ob Brille oder Goggles


----------



## flyingscot (21. September 2011)

Naja, eigentlich ist ja eine Luftzirkulation hinter der Brille nicht ganz Sinn einer Sportbrille. Sie soll ja vor Luftzug schützen.  Daher sind viele Sportbrillen ja auch extrem eng anliegenend mit stark gewölbten Gläsern.

Aber im Prinzip hast du recht, ein gewisser Luftzug verhindert das Beschlagen. Durch die enge Passform wird dieser allerdings eher behindert. Daher gibt es kaum Brillen, die in jeder Situation beschlagsfrei bleiben. Z.B.: langsamer, anstrengender Uphill bei hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit.

Diese ganzen Beschichtungsmittel helfen nur relativ kurz, das Beschlagen zu verhindern.


----------



## J.O (21. September 2011)

Das Beschlagen lässt sich nicht 100% vermeiden (Heizung usw mal ausgenommen). so is das,  Physik is ein *********. 
Meine Swiss eye ist zumindest besser als die Rudy die ich davor hatte aber ab einen gewissen Punkt gerade wenn man langsamer wird kann man halt nichts machen. Oder doppelt verglaste Skibrille.


----------



## palmilein (21. September 2011)

Servus,
es gibt keine Brille die zu 100% Beschlagfreiheit garantieren kann. Es ist und bleibt nun mal in den Grenzen der Physik auf dem jetzigen Stand nicht ausgeschlossen, dass Brillengläser beschlagen.
Mittel helfen ein wenig es zu reduzieren, ganz vermeiden können sie es aber auch nicht. 

Aber nebst dem Aufbau der Fassung per se (Stichwort: Abtransport der Wärme, Zirkulation) ist auch die Anatomie des Gesichts jedes einzelnen entscheidend. Wenn das Jochbein recht nahe an der Unterkante der Fassung / Gläser anliegt, wird auch weniger Luft hinter die Scheibe kommen, als wenn ein größerer Abstand da ist... logisch.

Jeder muss für sich das Optimum heraussuchen und sollte sich entsprechend beraten lassen. Klar ist auf jeden Fall: um so offener das Design der Brille, um so geringer ist die Gefahr vom Beschlagen, desto mehr kalte Luft kann aber auch das Auge gelangen.

Zusätzlich hat man im Winter auch einfach das Problem, dass viele Jacken die Wärme nach oben hin abtransportieren und gerade beim Halskragen enorm viele warme Luft nach aussen tritt. Das macht sich natürlich sofort bei langsamer Fahrt (Uphill) und im Stehen bemerkbar. Ist leider einfach so...


----------



## OptiMist (22. September 2011)

Stimmt leider.
Die einzige Möglichkeit die Brille beschlagfrei zu halten ist, möglichst schnell fahren und keinesfalls stehenbleiben.
Jetzt ernsthaft, da hilft nur probieren. Bei mir ist die Adidas Supernova sehr gut.Eigentlich eine Laufbrille aber bei mir schützt sie trotzdem gut vor Fahrtwind. Das kann aber bei einer anderen Gesichtsform völlig anders sein.
Leider ist also keine echte hilfe möglich.
Viel glück beim Weitersuchen


----------



## Sirrah73 (22. September 2011)

Die Gläser mit ein wenig Spüli einreiben (also schon so das da kein Geschmiere dran bleibt). Das unterbindet in Maßen das Beschlagen.

Klappt bei mir ganz ok.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (23. September 2011)

Crackintosh schrieb:


> als starkschwitzer suche ich immer noch eine Radbrille, die mir im herbst und winter nicht beschlägt.



Beschlagfrei + Winter = Skibrille 










Für mich die einzig praktikable Lösung unter 0°C, gerade auch bei Wind und Schneefall top. Aber hey, genau dafür wurden die Dinger ja erfunden...   

Oder anders gesagt: Gegen Beschlagen hilft nur Abstand der Scheibe zum Gesicht...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. September 2011)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> FÃ¼r mich die einzig praktikable LÃ¶sung unter 0Â°C, gerade auch bei Wind und Schneefall top. Aber hey, genau dafÃ¼r wurden die Dinger ja erfunden...
> 
> Oder anders gesagt: Gegen Beschlagen hilft nur Abstand der Scheibe zum Gesicht...



Sieht eher aus wie Star Wars..sehr mutiges outfit! 

Ansonsten: schÃ¶nes bike  Ist es das Transalp?

Mein Tip gegen beschlagene GlÃ¤ser ist eine Uvex i-vo...ist die erste Brille, bei der bei mir nix nebelt. Ist eine Sicherheitsbrille und kostet um und bei 10â¬ bei ebay.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (23. September 2011)

Vor jedem Ausritt reibe ich die Glasinnenseite mit der Diamant Antibeschlagscream ein, anschließend nur noch abpolieren.

Was anderes hilft bei mir leider nicht gegen beschlagene Gläser.


----------



## Crackintosh (23. September 2011)

vielen dank für die tips und meinungen... werde dann wohl das beste für mich rausfinden müssen. 

ist halt extrem lästig, musste beim uphill gestern abend 3 mal putzen...


----------



## Onkel Manuel (23. September 2011)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Sieht eher aus wie Star Wars..sehr mutiges outfit!
> 
> Ansonsten: schönes bike  Ist es das Transalp?



"Star Wars" ist neu, die Leute sagen immer eher "SEK" oder "GSG9"...  

Ansonsten: Jupp, ist mein Rohloff-Bike mit dem TA24-Rahmen...


----------



## Sirrah73 (23. September 2011)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> "SEK" oder "GSG9"...





Wenn Du mir so im Dunkeln entgegenkommen würdest, würd ich aber auch erstmal aus dem Sattel fallen .


----------



## Edalini (23. September 2011)

Die Brille dient bei mir zur Korrektur der Kurzsichtigkeit. Ich habe eine optische Bikebrille von Rodenstock. Sauteuer aber megageiles Teil!
Beschlagen tut sie trotzdem, das ist ungut und kann mit Sprays und Hausmitteln wie Geschirrspülmittel nicht so richtig vermieden werden. Mein Hauptproblem ist, dass Schweiß auf die Brille tropft und man spätestens bei der Abfahrt nichts mehr sieht. Da Brillenputzen mühsam ist, setze ich die Brille erst zur Abfahrt auf. Alles andere ist für die Würscht'.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (24. September 2011)

Also ich hab das schon längst aufgegeben. Selbst unter ner passenden Skibrille (Uvex Nevada) hat meine Seh-Brille (ich hab -2.25/-2.5) nach kurzer Zeit schon beschlagen. Die Skibrille beschlägt dagegen nichtmal im Stand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubedriver66 (28. September 2011)

Ich hab ne Xkross von Sziols, mit der auch meine Fehlsichtigkeit korrigiert wird. Beschlagen konnte ich bisher nur in geringem Umfang ausmachen, eigentlich lediglich im Stand.


----------



## Cleaner33 (28. September 2011)

Ich schlag meine Brille eigentlich nicht, also "Beschlagfrei".


----------



## Veloce (29. September 2011)

J.O schrieb:


> Das Beschlagen lässt sich nicht 100% vermeiden (Heizung usw mal ausgenommen). so is das,  Physik is ein *********.
> Meine Swiss eye ist zumindest besser als die Rudy die ich davor hatte aber ab einen gewissen Punkt gerade wenn man langsamer wird kann man halt nichts machen. Oder doppelt verglaste Skibrille.



Ich finde die Swiss Eye F 61 relativ brauchbar . Sie beschlägt sehr wenig .
Im Winter  fahr ich mit RP  MX Brille  die auch wenig beschlägt .


----------



## Veloce (29. September 2011)

Onkel Manuel schrieb:


> "Star Wars" ist neu, die Leute sagen immer eher "SEK" oder "GSG9"...
> 
> Ansonsten: Jupp, ist mein Rohloff-Bike mit dem TA24-Rahmen...



Ich werd ein ähnliches Outfit kommenden Winter mit RP Skihelm und
RP MX Klonyx testen . Schlechter als die BMX Schalen kann der Helm nicht
sein und er hat schöne Ohrwärmer.


----------



## J.O (29. September 2011)

Ja die F16 habe ich auch, nur wenn man stehen bleibt Läst es sich nicht vermeiden. Wobei das auch nur im Winter der fall ist jetzt im Sommer hatte ich 0 Probleme.
Sonst habe ich auch noch eine Skybrille von Lidl die tut auch ihren Job is mir aber doch etwas klobig.


----------



## DarkGreen (29. September 2011)

Ich verwende "Sonax Anti Beschlag" Spray eine Pump-Sprühdose steht zu hause, eine auf Arbeit.
Es bringt sicher keinen 100% Schutz gegen das Beschlagen - aber es wird wirklich sehr sehr deutlich reduziert.
Man muss es halt vor jeder Fahrt anwenden - und genau nach Anweisung - also nicht nach Einsprühen polieren. Ggf. vor Einsprühen die Brille putzen.
Die Dose reicht praktisch ewig. Ich habe es auch schon mit "Ski"-Brille versucht - war mir aber zu unbequem - also für mich allenfalls was für extreme Minusgrade


----------



## Veloce (3. Oktober 2011)

DarkGreen schrieb:


> Ich habe es auch schon mit "Ski"-Brille versucht - war mir aber zu unbequem - also für mich allenfalls was für extreme Minusgrade



Früher fand ich die auch lästig aber beim Testride 2009 blieb die gewohnte Triefnase trocken und die RP Klonyx  MX hat noch einen zusätzlichen Nasenschutz  . Ich kann schön im Winter  durchatmen


----------



## Crackintosh (6. Oktober 2011)

so, habe mal meine alte uvex skibrille ausgegraben, kann man doch tatsächlich mit radhelm tragen... werde ich bei niedrigen temperaturen mal ausprobieren. 

die Uvex i-vo hab ich mir mal bestellt, mal sehn... werde dann erfahrungsbericht posten.


----------

